# Oscars Round Two



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, This is Smith and Wesson!
I gave them a lego boat to play with. They are very active fish. When I sit at computer my back is to them and they bang on the tank lid to get my attention.


----------



## the General (Aug 26, 2007)

They're beauties for sure


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hehe, I like the names...gorgeous oscars! 8) 
BV


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

Splash55 said:


> they bang on the tank lid to get my attention.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

good looking o's :thumb:


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautiful Oscars!

Mine never did the bang on the lid trick for me, he'd just scoop up some gravel and spit it at the glass. :lol:


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep mine like to spit gravel at me too! :lol: :thumb: Ya gotta love your oscars!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Haha, mine does the banging on the lid thing all the time to get my attention.
Yesterday I didn't turn his light on until late in the afternoon/early evening. I didn't feed him right away though. Instead I just kept 'working' at my computer. Until a few hours later...
All of a sudden I heard the hugest 'smack' on the top of the tank. Nearly fell out of my chair. At first I thought something was seriously broken.

Needless to say, he was fed shortly thereafter and didn't make a peep for the rest of the night, lol.
BV


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

What is the other fish in the second picture?


----------

